# FAT WOMEN



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Why is it that fat women always dress so badly ie,tight fitting tops and ski pants that just show's off their fucking lard arses.And, while I'm on the subject how come they nearly always end up with partners that are 4'8" high and are skinny as fuck??????


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Why is it that fat women always dress so badly ie,tight fitting tops and ski pants that just show's off their fucking lard arses.And, while I'm on the subject how come they nearly always end up with partners that are 4'8" high and are skinny as fuck??????


Don't get me started! We stopped off at the service station for a quick cup of coffee on the way home and it was 'fat people watchers paradise'.

It truely was 'Bingo Wings' a go go! :-X Why is it they come out in their thousands on a sunny Bank Holiday ???

Why do they think short, fat, enormous white flabby legs look good in beige or check shorts with polo shirts or worse still, sleeveless lilac blouses! There were loads of em' out today....just glad we weren't eating or that would have been one large pavement pizza I couldn't have stopped from erupting!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is not easy to look stylish in any clothes when you are obese!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrmmm.........looks like the some sunstroke cases in here tonight.........I am glad to see the forum is full of Fabio lookalikeeeees........

Also define obese plz......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Obese means very fat! 

Or people with BMI above 30.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm clinically obese - and have been since I was 14 - however during that the time between 14 & 25 I had less body fat than a skinny teenage girl.

Explain that one .........


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm clinically obese - and have been since I was 14 - however during that the time between 14 & 25 I had less body fat than a skinny teenage girl.
> 
> Explain that one ......... Â


Er possibly you consume more calories than you burn up?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> I'm clinically obese - and have been since I was 14 - however during that the time between 14 & 25 I had less body fat than a skinny teenage girl.
> Explain that one ......... Â


What happened after the age of 25? Â ??? Did someone invent pies?

My explaination of my BMI score is as follows 'huge slabs of lean muscle and a massive cock'. Â ;D Good God, it was sunny today wasn't it? :-[


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

hey!

You never know what is going on in peoples lives!
All you are seeing is the exterior shell.
At least their largeness is not damaging your health....as the inconsiderate smoking society does :-/

One thing is for sure about fat women..........they CAN loose weight and "conform" if they choose to, but ugly people just stay ugly. 

leave em alone, they can't harm you, if you don't like it.....look away....who knows what they are muttering under their breath about the people _they_ are looking at.

Live and let live.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> leave em alone, they can't harm you,


I recon pas55 has had a few bad experiences with large ladies that have made him a little sensitive. Care to comment?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I reckon he's a misogynist wanker


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'm clinically obese - and have been since I was 14 - however during that the time between 14 & 25 I had less body fat than a skinny teenage girl.
> 
> Explain that one ......... Â


How much body fat did you have then?...you haven't told us.

Don't forget girls have more body fat than men!

I agree that BMI is not very accurate at all the times and can only be seen as a guidilne. The best way to assess how fat you are is the body fat!

I am currently standing between 20 and 22% of bodyfat and 99 kgs. My aim is to go around 17-19% and 93 kgs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

I am a slimming Consultant...i have 93 people walking through my class every Monday evening....some women and some men.....These are 93 people who have got off their what valastan calls Lardy Arses and doing something about it....
People deal with problems in their lives in differant ways.....just because somebody resorts to food as opposed to cigerettes doesnt make them abnormal.....people who smoke get free help from the NHS when they want to give up smoking. But my members pay money each week to help them.

Dont play Judge and Jury on situations you know nothing about if i could tell you some of the stories i hear from my members as to why they had put on weight to begin with.....they would make you shudder.. :'(..There are some sick people out there and they are the ones who should be pulled up....but your just picking on the victims.....

Let them wear what they want to. Nicky`s right you dont like it look away....If it makes them happy who are you to judge...may be there trying the best that they can, considering the shit they may have to put up with or are putting up with in their lives.

No ones perfect....remember that.

Farha

p.s i am sorry if i sound upset but i love what i do and i love each and every member that walks through my door on a monday....i wont hear anything said against them....or anyone else whose overweight


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think the issue was fat women that make REALLY badly thought out wardrobe decisions, not just fat women in general....

I've a BMI over 25, certainly carrying a good few extra pounds myself, but that means I don't wear stuff that i don't like the look of myself in....

Having lost about 5 stone in the last few years, I know where these people are coming from. Nowadays I'm on a plateau - not quite at my fighting weight, but somewhere I am comfy......


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

I agree with you totally Jampo.....Wardrobe has alot to do with it.....but then Big clothes if you want them to flatter especially for women Â can cost quite a bit more ....not everyone has the money or possess the quality of picking good tasteful clothing for themselves.

Much like not everyone will go and buy a TT some may like to go and buy a Mazda...or a Nissan.They may look like crap in it.... So Why? exactly....

In a perfect world all women would be babes, all men hunks.....and everyone would be driving TT`s... 

Farha


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Farha - nice one


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> I recon pas55 has had a few bad experiences with large ladies that have made him a little sensitive. Care to comment?


No never it just seem's the fatter they get the poorer their dress sense,and what's it about tattoo's it's not that we a problem seeing their fat arm's.Do they need tatto's to draw attention to them??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A lady who is close to me weighs more than she should. When she was younger she had a fantastic figure and even after the birth of her first child she still managed to maintain her figure..... then something really nasty happened. She was alone with he baby in the house, with her husband at work, as she walked into the kitchen there was a guy in a ski mask, who threatened to kill her baby unless she went upstairs and "let" him rape her....

She never recovered psychologically and as a consequence, she put weight on in order to make herself less attractive. She now weighs less than she did and sometimes because she has actually lost some weight, she can't help but wear clothes that make her less attractive.
So as Farha says, some people deserve a little less of the victimisation... it may not be their fault. Lets live and let live.... who here (apart from me obviously ) can say they are "perfect" :-/



> ...... if i could tell you some of the stories i hear from my members as to why they had put on weight to begin with.....they would make you shudder.. :'(..There are some sick people out there and they are the ones who should be pulled up....but your just picking on the victims.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> A lady who is close to me weighs more than she should. When she was younger she had a fantastic figure and even after the birth of her first child she still managed to maintain her figure..... then something really nasty happened. She was alone with he baby in the house, with her husband at work, as she walked into the kitchen there was a guy in a ski mask, who threatened to kill her baby unless she went upstairs and "let" him rape her....
> 
> She never recovered psychologically and as a consequence, she put weight on in order to make herself less attractive. She now weighs less than she did and sometimes because she has actually lost some weight, she can't help but wear clothes that make her less attractive.
> So as Farha says, some people deserve a little less of the victimisation... it may not be their fault. Lets live and let live.... who here (apart from me obviously ) can say they are "perfect" :-/


This is of course a very extreme cases. Not happening every day...it is simply the exception to the rule.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My point is, you can never tell the cause, only the effect! The next person you look at that is overweight, might have an equally or worse story to tell...... BUT you don't know!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Erm.. so what is peoples excuses for being ugly then? Vlastan might qualify for this topic ;D!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Erm.. so what is peoples excuses for being ugly then? Â


Do tell, we're dying to know! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D



> Do tell, we're dying to know! Â ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

No wonder Farha likes 'all the people that walk through her door every monday'! you tell fat folk they should eat less and do more sport one day a week and you get to drive a TT!  you should teach them dress sense too....

whats the world coming to!! honestly...!
:



The hardest working and most perfect TT owner ever

ps. Fat folk do need to wise up with the leggings and sleeveless tops, i'm 6ft2 and 11stone, unsuprisingly i'd not wear a sleeveless top as i look shit in it! nor would i wear tight jeans etc etc.

It's hard to get clothes to fit me too but i still manage to get them, there is no excuse for stropppy chubbys wearing skin tight trousers and crop tops.!

(stroppy chubby = fat burrd)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Andy...I have some food in the fridge...would you like some? 

You need to gain some weight lad...or the strong Scottish winds will blow you away! ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

hehe, mmm fooooooood.

I already had 2 packets of crisps, a bacon sarny a big choocy muffin ... and some readybrek n toast.

Had a football match last night (we won 4-2) so i'm hungry today!.

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

For the record I am 6ft2 and 15 stones. So I can now wear tight clothing again! ;D


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

good job u got a 4WD then! ;D
and I have a FWD!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> For the record I am 6ft2 and 15 stones. So I can now wear tight clothing again! Â ;D


Ladies, be careful out there! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Ladies, be careful out there! Â ;D


----------

